# Bushmaster just released their ACR



## peefyloo (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.bushmaster.com/acr/#/gas-system



> The first of its kind, and the only rifle you need to master the infinite number of extreme scenarios you'll face in the worlds of law enforcement and personal defense. Our new Bushmaster ACR redefines the term "modular" with the extraordinary ability to change calibers, barrel lengths and stock configurations in minutes – without the use of tools. Truly the most versatile and adaptive rifle ever conceived, it was born of a collaborative effort between Bushmaster, Magpul® and Remington® to create the ultimate military combat weapons system. We're proud to unveil the evolution you see here – built specifically for our law-enforcement and commercial markets. It's tested and proven reliable in the most brutal conditions on earth, truly ambidextrous and the uncompromising choice when you demand a rifle as mission-adaptable as you are. The Bushmaster ACR.



I've never been a huge fan of Bushmasters... but this one has caught my eye since Magpul first talked about it.


----------



## peefyloo (Feb 21, 2010)

Some pics:



















Black Basic Configuration - MSRP $2685

    * 16 ½" cold hammer-forged barrel with innovative coating for extreme long life (1x7" and 1x9" twist available)
    * A2 "birdcage-type" hider to control muzzle flash
    * Adjustable, two-position gas-piston-driven system, for firing suppressed or unsuppressed
    * Tool-less quick-change barrel system available in 10.5", 14.5", 16.5" and 18" and in multiple calibers
    * Multi-caliber bolt carrier assembly quickly and easily changes from 223/5.56mm NATO to 6.8mm Rem SPC
    * Free-floating MIL-STD 1913 monolithic top rail for optic mounting
    * Fully ambidextrous controls include magazine release, bolt catch and release, fire selector and non-reciprocating charging handle
    * High-impact composite hand guard with heat shield – accepts rail inserts
    * High-impact composite lower receiver with textured magazine well and modular grip storage
    * Fixed high-impact composite A-frame stock with rubber butt pad and sling mounts
    * Magpul MBUS front/rear flip sights
    * Ships in oversized hard case for accessory storage, includes 30-round PMA


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2010)

$2600 is a little pricey, I'll wait for the price to drop.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey look, it's a piston gun.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 21, 2010)

great concept, rather buy a scar at that price. Bushmaster is cranking out as many as possible of the 5.56, no intention or date as to when they're going to start manufacture of the caliber change components. It's also 1:9 and not even chrome lined so I think the current price is a fookin ripoff.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> great concept, rather buy a scar at that price. Bushmaster is cranking out as many as possible of the 5.56, no intention or date as to when they're going to start manufacture of the caliber change components. It's also 1:9 and not even chrome lined so I think the current price is a fookin ripoff.



AFIAK Cold hammer forged barrels do not require a chrome lining. The metalurgy is different than a standard Chrome Molly Mil Spec barrel on Colts.


----------



## peefyloo (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd take th 1:7 twist in stead of the 1:9 anyday ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2010)

The 1/9 is a good idea IMO, it allows larger range of bullet weights to be fired from the rifle. Being that most civi's are shooting up the cheap 55gr rounds the 1/9 will give more accuracy then a 1/7.

I have been waiting for this thing to come out for a while, but at $2600 it looks like I'll be waiting a lot longer.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2010)

Honestly, I think they are late to the market on this rifle. 

At that price, I'd much rather have LWRC, LMT, Sabre or Colt behind the manufacturing processes than Bushmaster.  Magpul is GTG with their stuff, caveat emptor kinda thing. 

Owned one Bushmaster years ago and will never spend money on them again.  That's just me. 


YMMV.


----------



## peefyloo (Feb 21, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Honestly, I think they are late to the market on this rifle.
> 
> At that price, I'd much rather have LWRC, LMT, Sabre or Colt behind the manufacturing processes than Bushmaster.  Magpul is GTG with their stuff, caveat emptor kinda thing.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, the price is pretty hefty. It's a great design, but I'd go with the LWRC as well or the new Noveske piston that will be coming out in a few. I've never trusted Bushmaster since I had one of their rifles take a shit in my hands.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 21, 2010)

All I gotta say bout this anyway.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 22, 2010)

Bushmasters have failed too many times.  Killed an acquaintance during a firefight in Iraq... His broke, then the spare he got broke as well.  Not cool.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> rather buy a scar at that price...




there ya go


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 23, 2010)

I did buy a SCAR for that price. ;)


----------

